# Thunder Lizard



## NoHeresyOnlyTruth (Apr 20, 2010)

Hey guys here is a thunder lizard I got commisioned to build, this one is a bit more decayed, but the other has no organs hanging out . What do you think so far "no feet bottom jaw and tails is not done.


----------



## wombat_tree (Nov 30, 2008)

That is looking really good but what is a thunder lizard? I presume it is a fantasy thing.


----------



## dragonkingofthestars (May 3, 2010)

from what I know a thunder lizard, a Apatosaurus/Brontosaurus in Modern terms, is a massive lizerd fround in the new world.


----------



## HorusReborn (Nov 19, 2008)

Dinosaur means thunder lizard... all dinosaurs are thunder lizards


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

HorusReborn said:


> Dinosaur means thunder lizard... all dinosaurs are thunder lizards


No Dinosaur doesn't mean Thunder Lizard, it means Terrible Lizard.

Brontosaurus means Thunder Lizard (or to be more exact Thundering Lizard).


----------



## HorusReborn (Nov 19, 2008)

aah yes you are right! Thanks for the clarification, I'm an old man now and memories get confused  Terrible was the word!


----------

